# DC Bremseinheit.



## JesperMP (17 November 2006)

Kennt jemand von herstellern von DC strohminjektionseinheiten für bremsen eines Asynkronmotors ?

Ich kenne das Prinzip, aber finde keine gute Lieferanten für so ein Ding.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von herstellern von DC strohminjektionseinheiten für bremsen eines Asynkronmotors ?
> 
> Ich kenne das Prinzip, aber finde keine gute Lieferanten für so ein Ding.



Hab mal vor Jahren so was von der Fa. Janitza (http://janitza.com/) eingesetzt. Waren allerdings recht teuer und gingen oft kaputt.
Ich weis auch nicht, ob die die Dinger noch herstellen.

Vielleicht kannst du ja einen Umrichter einsetzen, die sind in einfachster Ausführung nicht teurer, aber du hast mehr Möglichkeiten (DC-Bremse, Rampe runterfahren usw.)


----------



## JesperMP (17 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hab mal vor Jahren so was von der Fa. Janitza (http://janitza.com/) eingesetzt. Waren allerdings recht teuer und gingen oft kaputt.


Ich bin gewarnt. Danke 



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja einen Umrichter einsetzen, die sind in einfachster Ausführung nicht teurer, aber du hast mehr Möglichkeiten (DC-Bremse, Rampe runterfahren usw.)


Es wäre ein mögligheit.
Frage: Wenn ein umrichter im DC-Bremse Betrieb ist, kommt es pure Gleichstrohm davon aus, oder ist es pulsierender Strohm ?
Der grund ist einfach das es um eine nachrüstung handelt. Und ich will das austauschen von die Kabeln vermeiden wenn möglich. Ca. 100 meter länge.

Danke für deine Zeit


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich bin gewarnt. Danke
> 
> Es wäre ein mögligheit.
> Frage: Wenn ein umrichter im DC-Bremse Betrieb ist, kommt es pure Gleichstrohm davon aus, oder ist es pulsierender Strohm ?
> ...


Ups, 100m ist recht lang....
Ggf. Motorfilter vorschalten, siehe Umrichterspezifikationen....

Ob der Gleichstrom gepulst ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei den DC-Injektoren ist er aber meist immer gepulst....
Aber dem Kabel sollte das egal sein.


----------



## JesperMP (17 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Bei den DC-Injektoren ist er aber meist immer gepulst....


Aha, habe ich nicht gewusst. Bei 100 meter muss denn unbedingt geschirmte Kabeln eingesetzt werden.



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Aber dem Kabel sollte das egal sein.


Ich denke an Funkstörungen.

Nochmals Danke !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aha, habe ich nicht gewusst. Bei 100 meter muss denn unbedingt geschirmte Kabeln eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Ich denke an Funkstörungen.
> 
> Nochmals Danke !


Es sollte wegen DC keine Funkstörung geben, da die Induktivität des Motors den Strom stark glättet ! Deswegen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen

*aber*

im FU - Betrieb kann es zu starken Störungen kommen, daher am besten Motorfiltser / Sinusfilter einsetzen, sind aber auch recht teuer...


----------



## JesperMP (17 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Es sollte wegen DC keine Funkstörung geben, da die Induktivität des Motors den Strom stark glättet ! Deswegen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen


Ich denke das Du nicht  recht hast. Wenn das richtig wäre, denn sollte es auch nicht notwendig sein für eine FU. In den Fall ist das spannung pulsierend, aber das Strohm ist mehr oder weniger geglättet durch das Induktivität. Im Prinzip genau dasselbe.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich denke das Du nicht  recht hast. Wenn das richtig wäre, denn sollte es auch nicht notwendig sein für eine FU. In den Fall ist das spannung pulsierend, aber das Strohm ist mehr oder weniger geglättet durch das Induktivität. Im Prinzip genau dasselbe.



Hmmm. bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher....

Im FU Betrieb wechselt der Strom seine Polarität.
Der Strom wird (durch L) etwas sinusförmiger, aber die gehackte Wechselspannung des FU hat einen großen Anteil hochfrequenter Oberwellen.
Im DC - Betrieb wechselt er seine Polarität NICHT. Die Pulsierende Gleichspannung hat kaum hochfrequente Oberwellen, da keine zerhackte Spannung sondern nur Gleichgerichtete Spannung an den Motor gegeben wird.

Allerdings wir vom Umrichter ja ein Strom eingestellt, also im Gegensatz zu einer Injektoreinheit evt. doch gehackt....

Ich weis jetzt allerdings nicht, ob die DC Bremsung mit einem Sinusfilter noch funktioniert....


----------



## Zottel (17 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hmmm. bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher....
> 
> Im FU Betrieb wechselt der Strom seine Polarität.
> Der Strom wird (durch L) etwas sinusförmiger, aber die gehackte Wechselspannung des FU hat einen großen Anteil hochfrequenter Oberwellen.
> ...


Was ist "Pulsierende Gleichspannung" anders als "zerhackte Spannung" ? Beides bedeutet, daß der Pegel periodisch oder nichtperiodisch aber häufig zwischen 0 und wechselt. Die Fourierreihe (Oberwellen) ist genau dieselbe, als wenn der Pegel zwischen der halben negativen Amplitude und der halben positiven wechselt. Lediglich der Gleichanteil ist anders.



> Allerdings wir vom Umrichter ja ein Strom eingestellt, also im Gegensatz zu einer Injektoreinheit evt. doch gehackt....


 Beim Umrichter erfolgt die DC-Bremsung sicher mit gepulster Spannung, allein um den Strom einstellen und begrenzen zu können. Ich würde eher fragen, ob das bei der Injektoreinheit nicht auch so ist...


> Ich weis jetzt allerdings nicht, ob die DC Bremsung mit einem Sinusfilter noch funktioniert....


 Doch, warum nicht?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Zottel schrieb:


> Was ist "Pulsierende Gleichspannung" anders als "zerhackte Spannung" ? ?



Na, vielleicht hast du hier in der Berufsschule gefehlt.

Aus einer Gleichrichterschaltung erhählt man eine pulsierende Gleichspannung, deren Pulse jedoch grundsätzlich einen (Teil-) Sinusverlauf haben.
Z.B. Brückenschaltung, Drehstrombrücke oder was auch immer.

Bei der gehackten Spannung wird die Spannung abgeschnitten und hat dadurch keinen Sinusförmigen Verlauf mehr.
Der Anteil der Oberwellen erhöt sich drastisch (Stichwort Steuerblindleistung).

Zum Sinusfilter:
Der enthält meist Kondensatoren, welche sich durch die Gleichspannung aufladen können.
(Ob das in der Praxis Probleme bringt, weis ich jetzt aber nicht...)


----------



## Zottel (17 November 2006)

> Aus einer Gleichrichterschaltung erhählt man eine pulsierende Gleichspannung, deren Pulse jedoch grundsätzlich einen (Teil-) Sinusverlauf haben.


Ok, bei "pulsierender Gleichspannung" habe ich jetzt an Pulsweitenmodulation und sowas gedacht. Mein Fehler...


> Bei der gehackten Spannung wird die Spannung abgeschnitten und hat dadurch keinen Sinusförmigen Verlauf mehr.
> Der Anteil der Oberwellen erhöt sich drastisch.


Na, ob die Kurvenform einer Spannung aus der Einphasen-Vollwellen-Gleichrichterbrücke  soviel weniger Oberwellengehalt hat als eine Rechteckspannung kann ich auf die Schnelle nicht sagen, aber bezüglich der Funkstörungen sind die Frequenzen entscheidend: Bei der Gleichrichterbrücke, die 50Hz gleichrichtet, sind alle Oberwellen Vielfache von 100Hz und die den für Rundfunk oder EMV interessanten Frequenzen beginnen dann irgendwo bei der 1000sten Oberwelle mit entsprechend kleiner Leistung. Die Rechteckspannung eines FUs oder Bremschoppers "pulsiert" aber mit der Chopperfrequenz von ein paar kHz und schon die 10te Oberwelle erreicht 100kHz.


> Zum Sinusfilter:
> Der enthält meist Kondensatoren, welche sich durch die Gleichspannung aufladen können.
> (Ob das in der Praxis Probleme bringt, weis ich jetzt aber nicht...)


Nein, der Kondensator hat dieselbe Kapazität, egal wie hoch er aufgeladen ist. Er muß nur dioe Spannungsfestigkeit haben. In der Praxis kein Problem. Mit Spulen mit Eisenkern ist es anders. Da sättigt der Gleichstrom das Eisen und die Induktivität läßt nach. In der Praxis muß das Filter hat für diesen Strom ausgelegt sein, dann ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2006)

http://www.hilger-kern.de/industrieelektronik/bremsgeraete/
http://www.hilger-kern.de/industrieelektronik/bremsgeraete/frenomat/index.php


----------



## RolfB (17 November 2006)

und auch hier:

http://www.peter-electronic.com/en/02_produkte/viewelkogroup.php?groupid=855

Preisinformationen zu den Bremsgräten findet man auch bei
http://www.elektromotoren.de/
der wohl die Geräte von peter-electronic auch vertreibt, unter:

-> Motoren -> Bremsmotoren -> elektronische Bremsgeräte.

Zur Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, da ich selbst diese Geräte noch nicht
eingesetzt habe.

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2006)

Danke für Diskussion und Links 

Die Hilger-kern und Peter-electronic Geräte siehen beide aus wie sie mit ein enfaches gleichrichterteil + chopperteil ausgestattet sind. Es sieht aus als ob es keine Ausgangsfilter oder Drossel gibt. 
Also, sie generieren pulsierender Gleichspannung, was eigentlich zu erwarten ist.
(Es gibt nur einfache Prinzip diagramme, so ich bin nicht 100% sicher.)

Im dokumentation für beide geräte, wird geredet von Netzdrosseln, aber nicht von Massnahmen auf den Motorseite.
Es kann sein das sie überhaupt nicht von sehr lange Motorkabeln gedacht haben.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 November 2006)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Danke für Diskussion und Links
> 
> Im dokumentation für beide geräte, wird geredet von Netzdrosseln, aber nicht von Massnahmen auf den Motorseite.
> Es kann sein das sie überhaupt nicht von sehr lange Motorkabeln gedacht haben.


100m Kabellänge ist ja schon einiges....
Zwischenzeitlich teile ich deine Befürchtungen hinsichtlich EMV - Probleme ... ;-)

Vielleicht kannst du ja auch die Bremseinheit vor Ort anbringen ?


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja auch die Bremseinheit vor Ort anbringen ?


Ja, dies ist eigentlich das beste Lösung.
Aber aber, es gibt zur Zeit zwei lange Motorkabeln. Ich werden untersuchen ob ein Kabel gross genug ist für das versorgung an beide Motoren. Ich kann auch beide Kabeln in parallel liegen lassen, aber ich mag diese Lösung nicht.

Dasn eigentliche Problem ist, das das Plazierung von Tafeln doof ist. Es ist ein 25 jahre alte Anlage.


----------



## MSB (20 November 2006)

Also in dem Fall würde ich doch glatt zu
FU mit Sinusdrossel raten.

Die längste FU - Motor Kabelstrecke die wir momentan auf diese Art betreiben (Wasserwerk -> Tiefbrunnen) sind ca. 1100 m, nein da ist kein Nuller zu viel,
ohne EMV-Technische Probleme.

Ob die DC-Bremseinheit bei 100m sowas wie EMV-Probleme verursacht,
hängt einzig davon ab was nach der Bremseinheit rauskommt.
Also ist es ein HF-Rechteck wie beim FU, also so zwischen 4 und 16 kHz, oder ist es nur pulsierende Gleichspannung (wg. Brückengleichrichter).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> Also in dem Fall würde ich doch glatt zu
> FU mit Sinusdrossel raten.


Ist ein "Ausgangsfilter" und ein "Sinusdrossel" dasselbe ?


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2006)

OK, Ich weiss es jetzt. Ich habe es von ein FU-Expert.

Zottel ist meist korrekt:


> Bei der Gleichrichterbrücke, die 50Hz gleichrichtet, sind alle Oberwellen Vielfache von 100Hz und die den für Rundfunk oder EMV interessanten Frequenzen beginnen dann irgendwo bei der 1000sten Oberwelle mit entsprechend kleiner Leistung.


 
Eigentlich verhaltet ein DC Bremseeinheit sich fast wie ein Sanftanlasser.
Weil es sich um zerhakte gleichgerichtete 50Hz spannung handelt, dann ist den Amplitude (Pegel ?) von die Oberwellen bei den höchsten Frequenzen sehr niedrig.


----------

